# Chest Tubes



## kmac23 (Oct 13, 2010)

I am having a terrible time with this and need some help.  The patient came in for a repositioning of a chest tube, is there a code for this?  On the second day follow up the patient had to have the chest tube replaced can codes 32421 and 32422 be billed together?

Thanks!


----------



## Cassie0930 (Oct 21, 2010)

*"repositioning chest tube"*

hi kmac,
 I actually have the same issue going on this week. This is what I found on Dr.Z website:
Hope this helps!
Treena  

ZHealth Online Q&A 2242
Date: Tuesday, August 10, 2010

Question: Your coding book and coding site are the best that I have ever found. I was unable to find an answer to this question in your book. Could you help me? Would this be coded as 32551? TECHNIQUE: The patient's existing chest tube was cut, wire was placed, and then a new 12 French APD catheter is then inserted. The chest tube was re-manipulated toward the right upper lateral lung zone. This was hooked back up to suction. IMPRESSION: Successful repositioning and re-exchange for a larger chest tube on the right side.

Answer: I would use unlisted chest procedure code 32999 to describe a chest tube exchange and repositioning. Dr.z


----------

